# New Habistat Digital Thermostat pricing.



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

As a lot of people have been asking about pricing I thought I had better post the recommended retail prices.
Prices are retail including VAT.
Temperature thermostat with timer £49.99
Temperature thermostat with day night function and timers £65.99
Dimming thermostat with day night function and timers £79.99


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

is there no just plain dimming stats? i don't really need a day/night function


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry no but you don't have to use it if you have no need for a night time drop.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

peterf said:


> As a lot of people have been asking about pricing I thought I had better post the recommended retail prices.
> Prices are retail including VAT.
> Temperature thermostat with timer £49.99
> Temperature thermostat with day night function and timers £65.99
> Dimming thermostat with day night function and timers £79.99



They are Expensive !!:gasp:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm, may I ask why there is no dimmer without day/night? I understand why there is one with a day/night function, however, as the dimmer is the only type of stat that is really applicable to all heating methods (with the possible exception of low powered heat mats) surely releasing a cheaper dimmer without the function would be handy for people. Not having a dig, it's just that for myself I usually buy dimmer stats now because of that multi functionality, and would probably think twice if it was the most expensive in the range for a function I might never need.

I guess this isn't coming across too well, as i'm saying i'd buy a dimmer that i may never use as a dimmer, but don't want the day/night option because I may never need it........:lol2: Hopefully you underrstand where I'm coming from though?

Dave:lol2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

I doubt it would make a difference in price if there was a dimmer thermostat with no day/night function. The day and night function is implimented using software and as such removing it does not reduce the cost of the unit in any way.

Being a dimmer thermostat it will be more expensive as more circuitry is required in a dimmer thermostat than in that of a pulse or on/off stat.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Aesop's Fables, by Aesop; The Man, the Boy, and the Donkey Page 1


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

I think they are a good price, cheaper than the microclimate ones as well.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

So whens the release date likely to be now ?


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

So is the cheapest one just a on/off?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The digital temperature stat is an on/off stat with separate timed output


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Cheapest one is on/ off 600 watts with adjustable cycle variation, timed separate output to switch fluorescents on and off. Clock, current temperature continually displayed, adjustable alarm and 3 metre low voltage probe.


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there not a digital pulse one?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

There is no need for a pulse unit as the dimmer can do all the pulse does and more.


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice. I might go for one then ready for when I get my pied python.

Says "suitable for most heaters". Does this include mats though? What's the minimum load?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

jammybee said:


> Nice. I might go for one then ready for when I get my pied python.
> Says "suitable for most heaters". Does this include mats though? What's the minimum load?


No minimum load on the new dimmer and has been tested down to 4 watts heat mats running at 20c and the power meter down to 2 and 3% power!
Works brilliantly!


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome!

I'm reading the microclimte thread on here about their new stat coming out soon, can't decide what one to go for. I use both habistat and microclimate so I don't know lol.


----------



## Redhog (May 18, 2011)

jammybee said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm reading the microclimte thread on here about their new stat coming out soon, can't decide what one to go for. I use both habistat and microclimate so I don't know lol.


It's a no brainer mate, got my habistat today and it really is the bee's knee's!:no1:


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Like I said, I use both habistat & microclimate, personally prefer habistat (never had any probs with either though), but to be fair the microclimate one sounds better


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Aesop's Fables, by Aesop; The Man, the Boy, and the Donkey Page 1


This and similar stories has popped into my mind many times recently........normally on new stat threads :lol2:

Dave


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

this one springs to mind for me....

*The Buffoon and the Countryman*
At a country fair there was a Buffoon who made all the people laugh by imitating the cries of various animals. He finished off by squeaking so like a pig that the spectators thought that he had a porker concealed about him. But a Countryman who stood by said: "Call that a pig s squeak! Nothing like it. You give me till tomorrow and I will show you what it's like." The audience laughed, but next day, sure enough, the Countryman appeared on the stage, and putting his head down squealed so hideously that the spectators hissed and threw stones at him to make him stop. "You fools!" he cried, "see what you have been hissing," and held up a little pig whose ear he had been pinching to make him utter the squeals. *Men often applaud an imitation and hiss the real thing.*


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> this one springs to mind for me....
> 
> *The Buffoon and the Countryman*
> At a country fair there was a Buffoon who made all the people laugh by imitating the cries of various animals. He finished off by squeaking so like a pig that the spectators thought that he had a porker concealed about him. But a Countryman who stood by said: "Call that a pig s squeak! Nothing like it. You give me till tomorrow and I will show you what it's like." The audience laughed, but next day, sure enough, the Countryman appeared on the stage, and putting his head down squealed so hideously that the spectators hissed and threw stones at him to make him stop. "You fools!" he cried, "see what you have been hissing," and held up a little pig whose ear he had been pinching to make him utter the squeals. *Men often applaud an imitation and hiss the real thing.*


Aimed at a particular company, whoops I mean business, perhaps? :lol2:

Dave


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm looking for a stat for my racks and really like the look of these.im thinking of getting the dimmer stat, I take it that its been tested on racks and would be fine running 6 heat strips/mats.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

waynestine said:


> I'm looking for a stat for my racks and really like the look of these.im thinking of getting the dimmer stat, I take it that its been tested on racks and would be fine running 6 heat strips/mats.


These have been tested to hell and back and work fine. Maximum load is 600 watts so as long as your mats do not excede this then no problems!


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

deefa139 said:


> They are Expensive !!:gasp:


You think so?

I have these at home on my personal collection and also have them set up at the shop- they are a wickedly good piece of kit and are a no brainer to program.
They come with a full set of instructions for programming none the less.

If you compare them with stats of the past then yes they seem expensive but just look at what they do- taking the place of a pulse stat as well as giving you the percentage of the power of your bulb/ ceramic/ matt means that you can now actually see if you need a bigger (or smaller) bulb etc- much better to have 100 watts running at 50% than a 60watt running at 100%.
lower energy bills AND longer lasting equipment
3 metre probe leads so you can have all your stats in one place and they will reach! (and waterproof as well)


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

with the dimmer stats can we use the day and night settings to simulate temps through out the day as in
morning - 25c-28c
midday - 32c-33c
evening - 25c-28c
giving a more acurate natural heating arrangement


----------



## mi0sam (Jan 1, 2011)

I've asked this question on another thread with no answer. I've even pm'd peter asking the same question with no answer i will ask it again.

WHY DO THE NEW STATS ONLY COME WITH 12 MONTHS WARRANTY WHEN THE REST OF THE RANGE COME WITH 5 YEAR'S?


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Just spent last few hours reading all the posts about the new digital stats coming out from the various brands. Being used to habistat and using their pulse stats without problems im really excited about the prospect of going digital!! About time I think!! Is there a Habistat website, typed it into yahoo and didn't come up?!

There seems to be a lot of rivalry between brands, I guess this is only natural! Im guessing you all don't drink together after reading some of these posts! lol Just like to add they all sound great, I cant wait to have the sort of control etc that all the brands are stating. To have LCD displays and alarms and god knows what other features is going to be brilliant!! Shame its taken this long but hey its on its way so better late than never! Really we should be in the age of remote access via smartphones, with built in cameras etc etc

I just want the best for my reps, I guess top of the list is reliability! If it makes the dinner and washes clothes its no good if it lasts 5 mins. Good luck to both Habistat, microclimate and any others, im in no rush to jump in just yet, ill wait for others to take the plunge! 1 year down the road we will all know which is the one to go for! Good luck to all!: victory:


----------



## Mickyboa (Apr 2, 2012)

graham40 said:


> with the dimmer stats can we use the day and night settings to simulate temps through out the day as in
> morning - 25c-28c
> midday - 32c-33c
> evening - 25c-28c
> giving a more acurate natural heating arrangement


well id say you could yes, as your temps are only changing up for your midday period then down into evening, your evening temps are the same as your morning temps, so you could set the timer to go up at say 11 am and then down at say 4pm the rest of the time it would be the same


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Is there a Habistat website, typed it into yahoo and didn't come up?!

This is a link to their facebook page, which has a link to their website.

http://www.facebook.com/Habistat

Hope this helps.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mickyboa said:


> well id say you could yes, as your temps are only changing up for your midday period then down into evening, your evening temps are the same as your morning temps, so you could set the timer to go up at say 11 am and then down at say 4pm the rest of the time it would be the same


So do they remember there settings when they turn of so say it turns on at 9am
Goes to 26x
Then at 11 it's set to go to 33c
Then at 4 goes to 26 c
Then turns off at 9
And will keep doing the same or is there a setting in the stat it's self that will perform this


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

graham40 said:


> So do they remember there settings when they turn of so say it turns on at 9am
> Goes to 26x
> Then at 11 it's set to go to 33c
> Then at 4 goes to 26 c
> ...


Just seen on the microclimate website that they do exactly what I am asking if the habistat ones will do. They have 8 different settings for throughout the day. 
So if anyone could say if the habistat ones will do this so people can further way up the 2


----------



## mi0sam (Jan 1, 2011)

The fact that the Microclimate comes with a 5year warranty is enough to sway me in there favour.


----------

